# New 125 Gallon tank



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I have done it this damn saltwater stuff is addictive and I got a 125 Gallon tank and I am getting ready to set it up. I plan on getting between 40 an 60 pound of live sand and seeding some regular white sand. I have been looking at lighting for the past few days and I have found that aquatraders has a 72" light that has 4 96 watt power compacts in it I was thinking about getting 2 of them. Has anyone ever had any problems with their lights. That would leave me with about 768 watts thats 6.14 watts per gallon. Only thing left to do is order a butt load of live rock and think about what I want to stock it with.


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

sounds good are you doing a reef or fowlr post some pics once its up and running


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

I am doing a fish and live rock I hope to go to columbia, MO this weekend and pic up some well needed things to get this rolling. I will take pictures as I go.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i have aquatraders t5's i like them and if i were u i would consider t5 over pc they are a much beter light less wattage more light u cnat go wrong


----------



## FishGameRock (Oct 30, 2005)

00nothing said:


> i have aquatraders t5's i like them and if i were u i would consider t5 over pc they are a much beter light less wattage more light u cnat go wrong


werd def go with t5's over pc's they are nicer and have to be replaced less. Why so much light if you're just gonna go FOWLR though? seems like overkill I'd rather spend it on a kickass skimmer or something.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

just get the aquatrader halides..


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well the 125 is moving along I went out of town this weekend a got 40 lbs crushed coral and 70 lbs of live sand. I got the sand in it and got the water in her. I ordered 132 lbs of live figi rock to go with the 32 lbs that I all ready have. I got 3 250 watt metal halide retro fit kits I plan on hooking in 4 florecent lights with those to give me a nice 850 watts thats 6.8 per gallon that should do nicely. I can't wait till its going my 29 gallon and 20 gallon tanks are over flowing with corals. I plan to get some pic's of the progress up soon.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

glad to see you chose halides. i reccoment hamilton 14k bulbs. ditch the flourescants if theyre gonna be normal outputs. id just put two 65w actinics on for night and day "mode" when you have halides, the watts per gallon rule dosent really apply. on my 125 wide i have 2 250w halides and 2 65w power compacts and im growing sps like crazy. its more of placement and tank depth


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here are a few pics I took of my tank it is coming along. I will have the lights on it this sunday 3 250 watt medal halides. I am in the process of building my refuge now just have to make sure that i have enough room that if the power goes out that it won't have a flood.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that's a lot of light going on that puppy. i bet the coraline will take over in no time. are you going to redo the aquascaping at all?


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't decide I would like more holes but I feel like I may add more rock later to get a higher wall in the back. I have another 16 pounds to add that will put me at 164 pounds.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like you will have a nice wall going there once it starts to grow.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here are a few more pics of my 125 I finally finished the box for the lights and they are working like a dream. I got a few of my corals moved over but I still have to finish the refug before she is really up and going I hope to have that finished in the next few weeks. But my false perc and my yellow tang are having a blast with all the room.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Be carefull, If water hits those halides watch out.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

damn that's a lot of light, lol! awesome. i can't wait to see how fast that tank purples up for you.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

There is a sheet of acrylic that sets in there to keep the water off the halides and to keep the heat out of the tank. I put 2 96mm fans in the box 1 blowing in and 1 blowing out. I see a 1 degree temp change between when the lights are on and when they are off.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here are a few pics that I snaped of my carpet anemone. I am doing so plumbing today on my tank and am hoping to add some more pics of my 29 gallon refug and my 10 gallon sump that I have added to my tank.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that looks like a big ass carpet. nice!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice green carpet,should have something saying remove shoes when you come in...haha..


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

That thing is purdy.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice looking tank very nice indeed


----------

